# não sou de ferro



## Aimê

Oi pessoal!!!!

Sou nova aqui. Essa é minha primeira pergunta:
Como escrever em espanhol a frase: "Agora vou sair um pouco, afinal não sou de ferro".

Muito obrigada

Aimê


----------



## Outsider

"Ahora voy a salir un poco. ¡Es que no soy de hierro!"

Penso eu.


----------



## ILT

Hola Aime:

Bienvenida al foro. En español no tiene mucho sentido, pero sería algo así como *ahora voy a salir un rato, a fin de cuentas no soy de hierro*. ¿Tienes más contexto?

Saludos, y nuevamente bienvenida


----------



## Mangato

Nesse sentido utilizamos mais 
*no soy de piedra, *não sou insensivel

Benvinda ao foro

Cumprimentos / saludos

MG


----------



## Vanda

ILT, _ser de ferro _é uma frase bem conhecida, que quer dizer que a pessoa precisa também de descansar, comer, etc., por não ser 'feita de ferro'. 
Por exemplo: estou trabalhando a horas sem parar, cansei-me, vou dar uma parada para um cafezinho, pois não sou de ferro, mereço um descanso.


----------



## Mangato

Ah, Vanda o sentido é diferente . *Ser de piedra,* refire-se principalmente aos sentimentos.


----------



## Outsider

Me parece que "ser de piedra" sería lo que en portugués se dice _ter coração de pedra_ (ser frío, no tener sentimientos).

_Não sou de ferro_ es un modo de decir que somos apenas humanos, que tenemos flaquezas o límites físicos...


----------



## Dona Chicória

"Agora vou sair um pouco, afinal não sou de ferro".

ou também,

"não sou máquina",
e num contexto mal remunerado,ou sem pagamento de hora-extra:

"não sou relógio" (para trabalhar de graça);
não sou burro-de-carga.

Nada tem a ver com os sentimentos, portanto, mas com excesso de trabalho (bem-remunerado ou não).


----------



## ILT

Vanda said:


> ILT, _ser de ferro _é uma frase bem conhecida, que quer dizer que a pessoa precisa também de descansar, comer, etc., por não ser 'feita de ferro'.
> Por exemplo: estou trabalhando a horas sem parar, cansei-me, vou dar uma parada para um cafezinho, pois não sou de ferro, mereço um descanso.


Oh, eso en español mexicano lo decimos como *no soy una máquina*, tiene sentido.

Obrigada!


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En español del Río de la Plata, la frase "não sou de ferro" es sumamente popular: "No soy de fierro", "aflojá, qué te pensás, no soy de fierro, no soy una máquina...) Incluso hasta hace poco hubo una telenovela argentina que se llamaba "Son de Fierro"; "Fierro" era el apellido de la familia (creo yo) pero hacían el juego de palabras con la frase en cuestión.
Saludos
A.A.
PD. Si por aquí escuchas que a alguien "le gustan los fierros" puede querer decir dos cosas: es un enamorado de los coches, les mete mano (como mecánico) o le gusta hacer pesas.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Vanda said:


> ILT, _ser de ferro _é uma frase bem conhecida, que quer dizer que a pessoa precisa também de descansar, comer, etc., por não ser 'feita de ferro'.
> Por exemplo: estou trabalhando a horas sem parar, cansei-me, vou dar uma parada para um cafezinho, pois não sou de ferro, mereço um descanso.


 
Nesse sentido tenho ouvido "no soy de palo". 

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Neboah

Teniendo en cuenta esta explicación:


Vanda said:


> _ser de ferro _é uma frase bem conhecida, que quer dizer que a pessoa precisa também de descansar, comer, etc., por não ser 'feita de ferro'.
> Por exemplo: estou trabalhando a horas sem parar, cansei-me, vou dar uma parada para um cafezinho, pois não sou de ferro, mereço um descanso.


se podría decir "não sou de ferro" con una frase muy común en el español coloquial: *necesito desconectar. *


----------



## Mangato

Outsider said:


> Me parece que "ser de piedra" sería lo que en portugués se dice _ter coração de pedra_ (ser frío, no tener sentimientos).
> 
> _Não sou de ferro_ es un modo de decir que somos apenas humanos, que tenemos flaquezas o límites físicos...


 
No soy de piedra se utiliza para indicar nuestra debilidades.

_Quieres venir a cenar conmigo?_
_No me hagas esa propuesta tan tentadora,* no soy de piedra*_


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Mangato said:


> Ah, Vanda o sentido é diferente . *Ser de piedra,* refire-se principalmente aos sentimentos.


 É o que eu costumo usar, para sentimentos.
Costumamos usá-lo sempre que queremos dizer que estavamos tentando *não* fazer alguma coisa ou até mesmo achamos que algo não é certo, mas acabamos fazemos pois temos sentimentos, mesmo quando nos referimos ao trabalho, se trabalhamos muito, paramos um pouco por estar cansados, mesmo sabendo que não deveriamos parar, acabamos parando.
_Fui clara?_


----------



## Aimê

Muito obrigada !!!!!! 

Até a próxima !

Aimê


----------



## coquis14

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> En español del Río de la Plata, la frase "não sou de ferro" es sumamente popular: "No soy de fierro", "aflojá, qué te pensás, no soy de fierro, no soy una máquina...) Incluso hasta hace poco hubo una telenovela argentina que se llamaba "Son de Fierro"; "Fierro" era el apellido de la familia (creo yo) pero hacían el juego de palabras con la frase en cuestión.
> Saludos
> A.A.
> PD. Si por aquí escuchas que a alguien "le gustan los fierros" puede querer decir dos cosas: es un enamorado de los coches, les mete mano (como mecánico) o le gusta hacer pesas.


Somos pocos los de próximidad a ese ancho río.Es cierto acá sería la misma frase que en Brasil pero yo la usaría en un contexto un poco más "impulsivo" por ejmeplo: ¿Te tienta la pizza? y no soy de fierro o No te puedo creer que le tocaste el cu... a esa chica y no soy de fierro. 
Saludos


----------



## ramonflores

En España no se usa fierro, sino hierro. Como es en Argentina, se usa fierro en cualquier situación, o en algunos casos fierro y en otros hierro?


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

coquis14 said:


> Somos pocos los de próximidad a ese ancho río.Es cierto acá sería la misma frase que en Brasil pero yo la usaría en un contexto un poco más "impulsivo" por ejmeplo: ¿Te tienta la pizza? y no soy de fierro o No te puedo creer que le tocaste el cu... a esa chica y no soy de fierro.
> Saludos



Coquis: mucho mejores tus ejemplos que el que di yo; por cierto, nunca mejor usada la frase que a la hora de justificarse por las debilidades por la carne y de la carne...



			
				ramonflores said:
			
		

> En España no se usa fierro, sino hierro. Como es en Argentina, se usa fierro en cualquier situación, o en algunos casos fierro y en otros hierro?



 Ramón: es igual que acá, ni se ignora ni se deja de saber que el nombre del metal es hierro y no fierro, por lo que nadie diría, hablando de una mina, de las terrestres, claro está, que es una "mina de fierro". Ahora, que si de una de dos patas se tratase, muy bien dicho estaría, si es que la mujer en cuestión es fiel amiga, en las buenas y en las malas.

Cordial saludo
A.A.


----------



## Eli_del_mar

Oi Aime, creo que la frase !Agora vou sair um pouco, afinal nao sou de ferro", se traduciria en español de la siguiente forma:
Ahora voy a salir un poco, al fin y al cabo, no soy de hierro. Esta seria la traduccion literal, pero esta frase puede tener muchas variantes, dependiendo del contexto, lo que quiere decir es que la persona es humana, y tiene necesidades como tal, no puede actuar como un ser inanimado.

Puedes decir tambien, voy a tomar algo de aire, al fin y al cabo no soy de hierro, o ... no soy de piedra.

Todo depende del contexto.

Chao, saludos ¡


----------



## Mangato

Sería importante que se entiende en el contexto _por sair um pouco_. En Espanha salir tiene también el signifiado de relacionarse socialmente y *namorar*


----------



## Nanon

> No soy un robot, tengo corazón
> mi reloj son el sol y las horas
> no soy un robot, enchufao
> a los tiempos que corren...



(Jarabe de palo)

PD - es "enchufado", claro


----------

